# Help with Rummynose tetras (hiding)



## ppaskova

Hi

A 10 days ago I added 4 rummy nose tetras to my 4 months old planted 10Gl fish tank that had 6 neons there for 3 months now (and swimming all over the aquarium). And my rummynose tetras are hiding most of the time or swimming on the back of the aquarium. Their noses are fire red all the time (not pale) and they swimming actively(when human is on the distance) but not coming out up front of the tank.
The tank is located in the place where some human traffic is present during the day. Is this normal behavior for those type of tetras ?


----------



## Lee_D

I would think it's normal. The key is that you mention they are constantly swimming. I had five very boring, low key glow light tetras that just sat around staring at each other. I added seven rummy nose tetra's that constantly gallop from one end of the tank to the other. Suddenly the glow lights desperately wanted to keep up. It really woke up the tank!

But to get back to your question, my rummynoses really like swimming in a strong current. They constantly swim left to right and back across the front of the glass because that is where the current from the filter spray bar is directing the flow. My guess would be that the back of your tank is where the best current is.

Lee


----------



## igor.kanshyn

I guess you just need a bigger group. This article said that if should be 6 or more.
Your tank is not big, but I would add some more rummy nose tetras in it.


----------



## ppaskova

igor.kanshyn said:


> I guess you just need a bigger group. This article said that if should be 6 or more.
> Your tank is not big, but I would add some more rummy nose tetras in it.


Just added 3 more and they swiming little better now but still mostly hiding on the back of the tank and when is a feeding time they don't come up insted they come to place where filter current pushing flakes down to gravel. And yes my Ac20 filter on the back of the tank and I guess that why they swiming and hiding there as there also more plants and more places to hide


----------



## chinamansteve

ppaskova said:


> Just added 3 more and they swiming little better now but still mostly hiding on the back of the tank and when is a feeding time they don't come up insted they come to place where filter current pushing flakes down to gravel. And yes my Ac20 filter on the back of the tank and I guess that why they swiming and hiding there as there also more plants and more places to hide


I just added 11 rummynose tetras to my tank yesterday, and at first they were hiding, but I left them alone for about 2 hours, went back to check and they are swimming back and forth at the front of the tank. Even my pentazona barbs that ALWAYS hide in caves came out to join them! Definitely made my day, and am glad I picked them up!

And my rummynose stay at the bottom as well, only eat when the filter current pushes the flakes down, maybe that is how they are.


----------



## ppaskova

chinamansteve said:


> I just added 11 rummynose tetras to my tank yesterday, and at first they were hiding, but I left them alone for about 2 hours, went back to check and they are swimming back and forth at the front of the tank. Even my pentazona barbs that ALWAYS hide in caves came out to join them! Definitely made my day, and am glad I picked them up!
> 
> And my rummynose stay at the bottom as well, only eat when the filter current pushes the flakes down, maybe that is how they are.


Interesting. My still hiding after 1 month. But slowly they started to come up to front of the tank in groups of 2, but still mostly hiding on the back. How big is your tank ?


----------



## chinamansteve

ppaskova said:


> Interesting. My still hiding after 1 month. But slowly they started to come up to front of the tank in groups of 2, but still mostly hiding on the back. How big is your tank ?


My tank is 55G, at least thats what I was told by my LFS. (length=48', height=18', width=13')
Maybe if you buy more they'll start coming out? Not sure if your tank can fit anymore.


----------



## ppaskova

chinamansteve said:


> My tank is 55G, at least thats what I was told by my LFS. (length=48', height=18', width=13')
> Maybe if you buy more they'll start coming out? Not sure if your tank can fit anymore.


No I can not by more. My 10Gl tank is full right now. What other fish do you have together with them ?


----------



## chinamansteve

ppaskova said:


> No I can not by more. My 10Gl tank is full right now. What other fish do you have together with them ?


Currently in the tank are 3 fancy male guppies, 16 guppy fries, 2 plecos and 6 pentazona barbs. Hmm, I'm not too sure, I'm new to this hobby. But maybe what someone else said up above could be right? Stronger current near the back of your tank? Not sure.


----------



## ppaskova

chinamansteve said:


> Currently in the tank are 3 fancy male guppies, 16 guppy fries, 2 plecos and 6 pentazona barbs. Hmm, I'm not too sure, I'm new to this hobby. But maybe what someone else said up above could be right? Stronger current near the back of your tank? Not sure.


Interesting. So far you have very lite stock in your tank. Maybe tetras have a lot of space to swim, not like in my. Interesting that your barbs not nipping on your guppies or tetras and not eating your fries. I've been told that barbs quite aggressive and it better to keep them with other barbs or bigger / faster fish. I'm also new in this hobby. I only have my tank for 5 months


----------



## chinamansteve

ppaskova said:


> Interesting. So far you have very lite stock in your tank. Maybe tetras have a lot of space to swim, not like in my. Interesting that your barbs not nipping on your guppies or tetras and not eating your fries. I've been told that barbs quite aggressive and it better to keep them with other barbs or bigger / faster fish. I'm also new in this hobby. I only have my tank for 5 months


Yeh, my tank is only 1 month old. I got the guppies first, and they had babies, and I waited 2 weeks before I got the pentazona barbs. The barbs are actually not aggressive, unlike the tiger barbs. I have a lot of fake plants for the frys to hide, and they are a bit bigger now so maybe that's why they arent targeted much.


----------



## Lee_D

It's likely the current. I have a 50 gallon with a Rena XP3 and an AC fiter as well. I had a short power failure and I noticed the rena didn't restart. (The impeller was jambed). With the canister filter off all the fish stayed at the back of the tank and hid in the weeds. When the canister filter with it's bigger flow turned on again suddenly the fish started swimming all over the tank again. Considering the shape of the Rummynoses I think they like strong currents. When it is there, they will play with them. If the current is not there, they might as well hide in the weeds.

Lee


----------

